# Australian PR: Passport Validity



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

My Passport is valid till Feb 2016 and am planning to apply for EOI by march 2014.
Will there be problem, as by the time my passport is valid for 2 years..
What is the minimum passport validity period required for applying 189.
Any information would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

There is no minimum. Just apply if your passport is valid.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

muthuP said:


> My Passport is valid till Feb 2016 and am planning to apply for EOI by march 2014.
> Will there be problem, as by the time my passport is valid for 2 years..
> What is the minimum passport validity period required for applying 189.
> Any information would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


Globally ur passport shld be valid for atleast 6 months for any kind of VISA. Hence the day you are getting ur grant the passport should be valid. 

Moreover its a long road , you have just applied for ACS, and ACS will take atleast 12 weeks, why not get ur passport renewed , this way by the time you get your ACS result you will also have your new passport and it will be valid for next 10 yrs.

Make sense ? 

Enjoy Bro


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

Achin said:


> Globally ur passport shld be valid for atleast 6 months for any kind of VISA. Hence the day you are getting ur grant the passport should be valid.
> 
> Moreover its a long road , you have just applied for ACS, and ACS will take atleast 12 weeks, why not get ur passport renewed , this way by the time you get your ACS result you will also have your new passport and it will be valid for next 10 yrs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments.
You are right. Btw, if the renewal process held my passport in the middle during an usable time,or if create some confusion with ppt numbers. Hence i am afraid to renew. 
Any comments.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

No because all the forms ask for previous passport details so everything is linked. It really makes no sense to spend money doing it before you need to in my opinion as it can all be linked easily. 

There is no requirement to have 6 months valid to apply.


----------



## 123ppb (Nov 3, 2013)

I have got general registration with AHPRA and will like to apply for 189 visa. I need to be clear on the following before I apply. Please advice on the following. 

1)	Is there a minimum validity period for passport when you apply a 189 visa. My passport is valid till 14 August 2014 and I plan to apply for 189 visa in March 2014. It will be valid for less than six months.
2)	If I apply for renewal of my passport with Indian Embassy now, my passport will be still current till I a get a new. Can I apply for the 189 visa with my current passport, while its renewal is in process and the original with the Indian High commission? 
3)	Will we need original passports for health checks. I do not have driving licence. I have a copy of my passport attached by JP.

4) How to claim points for work experience.
I understand that for work experience from Australia we need a paper from the hospital. How to claim points for past experience, outside Australia. Is it a CV.

5)	How to claim points for wife. My wife is a doctor (same profession as we) and studied in a WHO recognised medical school, which is also recognised by Australia. She has an IELTS score of 7. She is yet to give her Australian medical council exams. Can I claim 5 point for her?


6)	What is actually an expression of interest and how long does it to take to get an reply. Do I pay at the time of expression of interest or when we actually lodge the application.

7)	I understand the fees for 189 and 190 is same. Are there different processing times for them. For 190 there is a period of 2 years you need to work in WA. Does it start after one gets the visa or the time already spent in WA is subtracted?

Your sincere advise will be highly appreciated.
ppb.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

1, answered above! No minimum to apply.

2, apply for passport and update it with CO when you need to. 

3, only passports for medical.

4, you send payslips, employer reference, tax documents, bank statements. CV is not enough. 

5, your partner needs to pass a skills assessment and ielts for you to get partner points.

6, EOI is a request to be invited to apply. You may be chosen to apply quickly, it might take a year. You do not pay until you actually get invited and apply. 

7, time starts either from the day granted if in Australia, you are expected to mive their straight away. Or when you arrive in Australia if you applied outsude of Australia.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

I have passport expiry in Feb 2019. I am planning to apply EOI in Dec 2017 or Jan 2018. Should I get my passport renewed?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

saurabhpluto said:


> I have passport expiry in Feb 2019. I am planning to apply EOI in Dec 2017 or Jan 2018. Should I get my passport renewed?


Good to renew.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> I have passport expiry in Feb 2019. I am planning to apply EOI in Dec 2017 or Jan 2018. Should I get my passport renewed?


Get it renewed mid 2018

Cheers


----------

